# SUCHE SMILEY GENERATOR SCRIPT



## crazyevil (23. Oktober 2003)

HI,

ich suche eine smiley generator script
koennt ihr mir sagen wo ich ein smiley generator script finde?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht ob das nur mir so geht, aber:
Was ist ein Smiley-Generator Script?
Wäre nett wenn du das ein wenig erklären könntest. 

Ach ja, der Betreff muss nicht großgeschrieben werden.


MrNugget


----------



## SonicBe@m (24. Oktober 2003)

Er wird warscheinlich nen UBB code meinen ->    ;(


----------



## Devil Noxx (24. Oktober 2003)

smiley generator script...süss  

schau mal unter
http://www.php-resource.de
http://www.hotscripts.com
und dann UBB code


----------



## crazyevil (24. Oktober 2003)

HI,

Wie die Seite hier - -  - >  http://www.smiliegenerator.com/smiliegenerator.html


----------

